# twisted metal on the ps3



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

God I loved thos game on the ps1  an it looks good on the ps3 as well. Demo out on the american marketplace (not sure about europe) but take a look boys.











quite the soundtrack aswell

.just what i need after the disappointment that is MW3


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

no one else then :lol:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I loved TW4 world tour, recently downloaded the ROM to play on my laptop.

Just downloaded the TW on PS3 demo the other day - tough to get used to but good fun - about to have a go now.


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

Yeah I loved this game many years ago when I owned a PC. 

I played the demo last week, but I didn't really like the game. 

Seems to take an age to kill anyone. I couldn't get used to the controls and just found it too hard to get used to. 

I've deleted it, but will probably pick up the full game when it's in the bargain bucket.

Shame really as I was planning to buy this on release.


----------

